# pll_trainer: helps you practice PLL's



## badmephisto (Dec 13, 2007)

This program basically randomly chooses a PLL, and then it has a timer inside it that you use to record times for every PLL. It then tracks the stats, like average and standard deviation for each PLL, and shows them to you in (what I think is) a nice format. This can help you see what PLL's you need to work on, or get new algorithms for, and you can also see how you are progressing in speed, which I think is nice. You can also save/load sessions, and create reports of your times if you wish to share them with others.
I've been using a simpler version for a while now, but i decided to make it a little more user-friendly and just release it to the public, so hopefully someone will find it useful.

It is made in Visual Basic; Yes i know the language is crap but it is so simple to make quick and dirty programs in it that I couldn't resist. Therefore, this is only guaranteed to run on XP or Vista, but you may be able to run it under Linux with Wine.
---------
edit: To run under Linux with Wine: (thanks to tegalogic)
*Linux/Wine:* Download MSVBVM60.DLL (the Visual Basic DLL) and put it in the ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32 directory, then using the terminal, navigate to where you extracted the trainer, then type
wine PLL_Trainer.exe
--------

I'd appreciate any comments you guys have about it, if you decide to try it.

Screenshot: http://www.cdf.utoronto.ca/~g6karpat/pll_trainer/scr1.jpg
Download: http://www.cdf.utoronto.ca/~g6karpat/pll_trainer/Pll_Trainer.zip

edit: fixed the bug with overflow.
edit2: now tracks your records for each PLL as well
edit3: released 1.1: you now have a chance to have the program generate the PLL's with correct probabilities, i.e. the chance of a PLL coming up in the program is equal to the chance you have of it coming up in a real-world solve.
edit4: released 1.2: now you can ENABLE/DISABLE PLLs, so if you dont know some PLL you can just disable it by clicking on its picture and it will not be generated for you. This was a hotly requested feature


----------



## FU (Dec 14, 2007)

Simple but should be pretty useful. I was wondering when you time a PLL, do you start with the cube in your hands?

Edit: I tried the program out. How the heck do you recognise the G's by the diagrams?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 14, 2007)

Pretty cool program. However I popped my cube one time, so the timer was going in the 40's while I fixed my cube. So I stopped the timer and it said "runtime error overflow 6" and crashed. 

EDIT: Just did like 20 PLLs and it crashed, it gave an error but I pressed spacebar to start the timer and didn't see...I didn't save either.  So, hopefully you can find these errors.


----------



## Todd (Dec 14, 2007)

FU said:


> Simple but should be pretty useful. I was wondering when you time a PLL, do you start with the cube in your hands?
> 
> Edit: I tried the program out. How the heck do you recognise the G's by the diagrams?



Mentally rotate the image to look like how you execute it?


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 14, 2007)

1: the program simply loads all PLL's from the directory. To rotate them as you want, just use Windows Image viewer or something to rotate the actual picture, and it will appear like that in the program

2: Yes I am aware of the overflow issue, i just got it myself. I am internally tracking times in milliseconds, and i was using integers to compute averages. I am now using LONG's, so hopefully that's fixed. 

3: You start with the cube in your hands, naturally. It takes too much time to pick it up, and it's way too much work in my opinion 

So, issues were fixed, re-download the fixed version, should be ok now

edit: and im sorry you lost your session, when it happened to me i wasn't please either


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 14, 2007)

badmephisto said:


> edit: and im sorry you lost your session, when it happened to me i wasn't please either


Auto-save the current session every 12 attempts or so?
And inbetween, write to a delta/recovery log?

By the way, I'll try this some.
I've timed my PLLs before (and CCT is nice for this, with a stackmat connection), but it seems bsically good.

I might think of a lot of things. For now:


Can you allow a menu option to set the scale to xx.yy instead of the max?


----------



## Let1Hang (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you for this nice little app. Great timing too... I've got just 2 more PLLs to learn. This will definately help me lower my times and recognition.


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 17, 2007)

Lucas Garron said:


> Can you allow a menu option to set the scale to xx.yy instead of the max?



I'm not sure i understand what you mean... you want to be able to set that bar to be anything? Right now it shows average time, not max time. 

I made a few modifications to the program - it now tracks your records for each PLL, which motivates you much more to do better, because you feel like you HAVE to break the records  Btw, someone wants to share times?

Corners_Three_Cycle_Clockwise_(A1):_____avg: 2.75, std: 0.65, num: 3
Corners_Three_Cycle_Anti-Clockwise_(A2):avg: 2.64, std: 0.49, num: 3
Parallel_Corners_Swap_(E):______________avg: 3.04, std: 0.12, num: 4
Adjacent_Edges_Swap_(Z):________________avg: 3.34, std: 0.59, num: 8
Opposite_Edges_Swap_(H):________________avg: 2.72, std: 0.30, num: 9
Edges_Three_Cycle_Anti-Clockwise_(U1):__avg: 1.60, std: 0.33, num: 5
Edges_Three_Cycle_Clockwise_(U2):_______avg: 2.11, std: 0.31, num: 7
Push_Push_(J1):_________________________avg: 2.96, std: 0.39, num: 9
Push_Push_Upside_Down_(J2):_____________avg: 2.21, std: 0.35, num: 4
T_perm_(T):_____________________________avg: 1.92, std: 0.16, num: 7
Lucky_7_(R1):__________________________avg: 2.68, std: 0.30, num: 10
Lucky_7_Upside-Down_(R2):______________avg: 3.70, std: 0.28, num: 10
Parallell_Lines_(F):___________________avg: 3.49, std: 0.36, num: 7
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G1):________avg: 3.04, std: 0.11, num: 6
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G2):________avg: 3.04, std: 0.34, num: 6
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G3):________avg: 2.65, std: 0.21, num: 7
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G4):________avg: 2.38, std: 0.19, num: 6
V_Perm_(V):____________________________avg: 2.89, std: 0.33, num: 10
N_Perm_(N1):___________________________avg: 4.35, std: 0.51, num: 9
N_Perm_(N2):___________________________avg: 3.65, std: 0.21, num: 7
Y_Perm_(Y):____________________________avg: 2.69, std: 0.38, num: 6
Total Average: 2.99

I'm desperatly in need for a better N perm


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice program now.  This will help me get sub 3 sec for PLL.(or something like that if I am not sub 3 already)


----------



## Pedro (Dec 19, 2007)

it works fine for me in Vista

nice program, man

I averaged 2:48 for all PLLs, but your program seems to like E and V perms a lot 

Corners_Three_Cycle_Clockwise_(A1):_____avg: 2,40, std: 0,44, num: 8
Corners_Three_Cycle_Anti-Clockwise_(A2):avg: 1,70, std: 0,25, num: 13
Parallel_Corners_Swap_(E):______________avg: 3,14, std: 0,54, num: 12
Adjacent_Edges_Swap_(Z):________________avg: 2,40, std: 0,51, num: 10
Opposite_Edges_Swap_(H):________________avg: 1,75, std: 0,35, num: 10
Edges_Three_Cycle_Anti-Clockwise_(U1):__avg: 1,54, std: 0,29, num: 5
Edges_Three_Cycle_Clockwise_(U2):_______avg: 1,65, std: 0,35, num: 5
Push_Push_(J1):_________________________avg: 1,94, std: 0,32, num: 15
Push_Push_Upside_Down_(J2):_____________avg: 1,88, std: 0,26, num: 12
T_perm_(T):_____________________________avg: 1,90, std: 0,49, num: 6
Lucky_7_(R1):__________________________avg: 2,29, std: 0,30, num: 12
Lucky_7_Upside-Down_(R2):______________avg: 2,36, std: 0,27, num: 14
Parallell_Lines_(F):___________________avg: 3,16, std: 0,68, num: 5
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G1):________avg: 2,87, std: 0,47, num: 4
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G2):________avg: 2,47, std: 0,40, num: 11
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G3):________avg: 2,31, std: 0,37, num: 9
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G4):________avg: 2,29, std: 0,27, num: 11
V_Perm_(V):____________________________avg: 2,43, std: 0,35, num: 16
N_Perm_(N1):___________________________avg: 3,72, std: 0,40, num: 10
N_Perm_(N2):___________________________avg: 3,22, std: 0,40, num: 6
Y_Perm_(Y):____________________________avg: 2,28, std: 0,44, num: 8
Total Average: 2,48


----------



## van21691 (Dec 20, 2007)

badmephisto said:


> Download: http://www.cdf.utoronto.ca/~g6karpat/pll_trainer/Pll_Trainer.rar



any other dl link with .zip instead of .rar?


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 20, 2007)

van21691 said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > Download: http://www.cdf.utoronto.ca/~g6karpat/pll_trainer/Pll_Trainer.rar
> ...



hmm, good point. ill see what i can do


----------



## van21691 (Dec 25, 2007)

badmephisto said:


> van21691 said:
> 
> 
> > badmephisto said:
> ...



please. thank you


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 25, 2007)

ok you can now download it as a .zip as well here:
http://www.cdf.utoronto.ca/~g6karpat/pll_trainer/Pll_Trainer.zip

also, 
release 1.1: you now have a chance to have the program generate the PLL's with correct probabilities, i.e. the chance of a PLL coming up in the program is equal to the chance you have of it coming up in a real-world solve.

edit: oh and the record system was introduced, so the app tells you how well you are doing w.r.t. your best solve for that pll yet. I find this VERY useful, if you still have 1.0 you should really get 1.1. Also bug fixes


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2007)

Oooh goody. I will look at this tomorrow (I can't run .rar either, got rid of the program I used for it as I never used it lol  ).


----------



## van21691 (Dec 25, 2007)

is it possible to alter some PLL..
Im going to use some algos that is in this forum


----------



## tegalogic (Dec 25, 2007)

Great tool!
I think that an OLL trainer would be a good idea too 

*Linux/Wine:* Download MSVBVM60.DLL (the Visual Basic DLL) and put it in the ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32 directory, then using the terminal, navigate to where you extracted the trainer, then type

```
wine PLL_Trainer.exe
```
because running it the normal way gives (for me) Run-time error '53'


----------



## van21691 (Dec 25, 2007)

is there an image with the algorithm included so I know how to solve it. I don't know every single PLL, but I know some.
That is how I learn my PLL


or


maybe an option whether you like the algorithm shown or not


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 25, 2007)

Dene: I now have a zip version as well. Link in first post
van: what do you mean alter the PLL's ? Like rotate them? Just rotate the pictures that come with the program in the folder. The program just loads them all as they are in that folder. Basic Windows Image Viewer can do this. And have algorithms for the PLL's ? I don't know... Possibly a good idea, I'll consider it


----------



## van21691 (Dec 25, 2007)

badmephisto said:


> van: what do you mean alter the PLL's ? Like rotate them? Just rotate the pictures that come with the program in the folder. The program just loads them all as they are in that folder. Basic Windows Image Viewer can do this. And have algorithms for the PLL's ? I don't know... Possibly a good idea, I'll consider it



nevermind the altering part.

I think it is a good idea if you put an option whether to have the algorithm shown or not


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 17, 2008)

Just to let you guys know I just released version 1.2
and as requested by many of you, now you can also enable/disable certain PLLs. So if you don't know a PLL you can just disable it and it will not be generated for you.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 17, 2008)

That is awesome! But i have a problem, I can't recognize the PLL like that, especially Gs, Ns. If you change the pictures files, can it still work?


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> That is awesome! But i have a problem, I can't recognize the PLL like that, especially Gs, Ns. If you change the pictures files, can it still work?



yes all you need to do is rotate them in windows image viewer or something. all the pictures are in the folder. the program just loads them. It takes a little while to get used to knowing which PLL it is you see on the picture, but after few minutes its instant.


----------



## van21691 (Apr 17, 2008)

i guess that you can change the picture. but make sure it has the same size.
as you can see in your files. it says 'PLL01.jpg' i believe. just modify the image that you want and resave that


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2008)

I finally got around to downloading it, this is awesome!!! Thank you very much, I am going to use this a lot!


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 18, 2008)

It is nice practice for recognition, not just execution. So it gives the time that actually correspond to a real solve. I'm going to take screen shots of the cases on gabbasoft for pictures. Is there one for OLL?


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 18, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> It is nice practice for recognition, not just execution. So it gives the time that actually correspond to a real solve. I'm going to take screen shots of the cases on gabbasoft for pictures. Is there one for OLL?



no the one for OLL would take up too much space on screen ... 57 algorithms heh. I wouldn't use it for recognition, but if you really want to, try it. Its more just execution, and seeing what algorithms you need to replace because you suck at executing them


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 19, 2008)

I've been waiting so long for some one to make something like this thanks so much!


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 19, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > It is nice practice for recognition, not just execution. So it gives the time that actually correspond to a real solve. I'm going to take screen shots of the cases on gabbasoft for pictures. Is there one for OLL?
> ...



Really? 
It seems to be nice for recognition. You look at the case, recognize it, and do it. It is a more realistic time than simply doing the alg with a timer. I can practice execution with a regular old timer. 
Usually most of my algs are 2-3 seconds for execution, (over 3-4 for N, some G's, sometimes Y and E)
But with this recognition time added, it is difficult to get sub-3.5 on easy algs. So it is pretty useful to simulate PLL part of last layer.
I use 2-look OLL, so I guess I can alter the pictures for the cases I already know.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 19, 2008)

I keep getting a "run-time error 9" and it crashes. :/ Happens after about 20 solves


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 19, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I keep getting a "run-time error 9" and it crashes. :/ Happens after about 20 solves



I know, i was made aware of this just recently. I feel terrible about it, I will fix the bug and re-release. Terrible terrible


----------



## genwin (May 25, 2008)

is there a new version out??


----------



## badmephisto (May 25, 2008)

genwin said:


> is there a new version out??



im sorry i forgot to remove the note about the crashing. It doesnt crash anymore, that was fixed long ago. The one linked is the latest version. (and probably final version too, theres not much else I wanted for the program)


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 25, 2008)

this is just what i needed to brush up my pll skills, thanks


----------



## genwin (May 26, 2008)

maybe an OLL or cross trainer next(maybe asking too much??), that would be nice for beginners. thanks for the PLL trainer...

Its version 1.1 right?? And there should be a cubing tools download section too. For this, and timers, etc..


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 26, 2008)

badmephisto, is there ANY chance you can post this to linux as well?


----------



## badmephisto (May 26, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> badmephisto, is there ANY chance you can post this to linux as well?



it works on unix if you use wine I believe. And I had someone contact me about the source code, he wanted to make the app work on a Mac, so maybe that will be added in future too.

OLL trainer would be a lot of work  And its the manual work that I hate  Like researching and entering probabilities for each PLL, copy and pasting pictures and stuff all over the place and stuff... meh

Cross trainer is already made and its a nice web app, ,from Johannes. He has it on his website I forget what it is now. I tried to get him to do xcross webapp too but hes too lazy


----------



## Johannes91 (May 26, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> OLL trainer would be a lot of work  And its the manual work that I hate  Like researching and entering probabilities for each PLL, copy and pasting pictures and stuff all over the place and stuff... meh


You should've written programs to do the repetitive things. 



badmephisto said:


> I tried to get him to do xcross webapp too but hes too lazy


Show me a good free host that supports Haskell.


----------



## badmephisto (May 26, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> Show me a good free host that supports Haskell.



why not use the same host that your normal cross app is already using? Are you concerned about traffic? CPU cycles? Space?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 26, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > badmephisto, is there ANY chance you can post this to linux as well?
> ...



Quite correct. I use it in Ubuntu under Wine, but it's got an issue which don't exist in the windows version


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 27, 2008)

Great app it'll help me a lot THX!


----------



## popstar_dave (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, I downloaded this last night and had a good practice with it. It's great. Really helped me recognise what I need to work on (*cough* N-Perms > 6s *cough*). Thanks heaps for making it.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Johannes91 (May 27, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > Show me a good free host that supports Haskell.
> ...


Traffic is so low that it will never be a problem, but CPU and space are. The S1 solver will time out if you give it a scramble with many 8-movers, so a similarly written XCross solver would have no hope of terminating. I also used a stupid format to store the tables, which takes much more space than necessary.

But I do have a faster Haskell solver. I guess I could try compiling it and then uploading the executable. Or I could just generate a bunch of scrambles and solutions and upload them.


----------



## roinuj2 (Jun 15, 2008)

How do you forcefully create a certian PLL case from a solved cube?


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 15, 2008)

roinuj2 said:


> How do you forcefully create a certian PLL case from a solved cube?



you do it once or twice in a row


----------



## blgentry (Jun 15, 2008)

^ Many PLLs are either own inverses, so simply running the PLL alg on a solved cube will bring the cube to that PLL state. However, for the ones that aren't their own inverses (Gs, etc) there are setup sequences you can run to produce the PLL you want.

Dan's cube station has a setup sequence for all 21 PLLs. For example, here's his page on the Gs complete with setup sequences:

http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/pll/pllcaseg

I've written a program to choose random PLL setups, transform them some, and then feed the transformed setup to me to test my recognition and execution of the PLLs. I'm probably going to release it here soon.

I should credit Bad Mephisto here, as when I first started cubing, I found a reference to someone's PLL test program that I'm almost certain was his. But later when I wanted to use it, I couldn't find it. So I started writing my own instead. So thanks for inspiring the core idea Sir. 

Brian.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 15, 2008)

cool! Writing Rubik's cube software is fun 
my pll trainer here is basically just for execution testing, so it would make sense that we should have something for recognition as well. I'm a little skeptical about how it would work though, and if that can be trained at all. The recognition times are on scale of milliseconds, so the speed of hand can be a factor in the times and stuff. hm


----------



## roinuj2 (Jun 15, 2008)

blgentry said:


> ^ Many PLLs are either own inverses, so simply running the PLL alg on a solved cube will bring the cube to that PLL state. However, for the ones that aren't their own inverses (Gs, etc) there are setup sequences you can run to produce the PLL you want.
> 
> Dan's cube station has a setup sequence for all 21 PLLs. For example, here's his page on the Gs complete with setup sequences:
> 
> ...



This is just excellent, i can now force beat these damn algs into my head without worrying about everytime i get to the PLL having a different case. 
Thanks a lot.

Bad Memph, i downloaded your VB application, its nice! thanks too


----------



## Inusagi (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't think this program is training your pll better then without the trainer. It's different to see a pll on the cube, then on that program. So the recognize thing isn't the same.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 15, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> I don't think this program is training your pll better then without the trainer. It's different to see a pll on the cube, then on that program. So the recognize thing isn't the same.



This program is not for recognition, its for execution training. I have stated that numerous times and its also in the README i think. Of course its not for recognition, how could recognizing a bunch of arrows correlate with recognizing a PLL in a normal solve? That is a ridiculous claim.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 15, 2008)

A programming idea for 3x3 PLL recogition... First, establish the user's preferred colors for ULFRBD. (This can be saved for later runs.) Next, flash a row of 6 colored squares to indicate the up-left and up-front edges. Now the user needs to identify the PLL the pattern indicates. The answer can given as a keyboard character: A,E,F,G,H,J,N,R,T,U,V,Y,Z. The user can, if desired, use the left/right arrows to cycle the U face edge colors in the display. This will not test which of the 4 G patterns (for example) the user recognizes, but that's not so bad. Maybe something can be figured out for that.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 15, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> A programming idea for 3x3 PLL recogition... First, establish the user's preferred colors for ULFRBD. (This can be saved for later runs.) Next, flash a row of 6 colored squares to indicate the up-left and up-front edges. Now the user needs to identify the PLL the pattern indicates. The answer can given as a keyboard character: A,E,F,G,H,J,N,R,T,U,V,Y,Z. The user can, if desired, use the left/right arrows to cycle the U face edge colors in the display. This will not test which of the 4 G patterns (for example) the user recognizes, but that's not so bad. Maybe something can be figured out for that.


http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/generator.html


----------



## roellien (Jun 16, 2008)

i hope this program is 3D...


----------



## Inusagi (Jun 16, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> This program is not for recognition, its for execution training. I have stated that numerous times and its also in the README i think. Of course its not for recognition, how could recognizing a bunch of arrows correlate with recognizing a PLL in a normal solve? That is a ridiculous claim.



Then why does the pll case show up 1 second before the execution? Why do you have to recognize it soo fast? And you don't need a program with some arrows to get better pll... 

That's what I think.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 16, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > This program is not for recognition, its for execution training. I have stated that numerous times and its also in the README i think. Of course its not for recognition, how could recognizing a bunch of arrows correlate with recognizing a PLL in a normal solve? That is a ridiculous claim.
> ...


You can set it to how many second you want it to show up you want. That's just the default settings. The program is designed to time your PLL executions. It tells you the case, and then you do it as fast as you can. It can store times, averaging them, saving your best time, and keeps your SD. It does that all for you, unless you want to calculate that manually.....


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 16, 2008)

I still think this program is stupid for PLL execution. I can open up any old timer and practice which ever alg I want. If I alter the program so that the pictures are realistic. It can work very well for recognition.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 16, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I still think this program is stupid for PLL execution. I can open up any old timer and practice which ever alg I want. If I alter the program so that the pictures are realistic. It can work very well for recognition.



You, of course, are completely missing the point. It tracks your average of each PLL and gives you a general overview of your PLL execution skills. You can save a session, and two weeks later after you practice some PLLs you can see how much you improved. Any other timer just times you. This is not just a timer. And its not stupid.

Insuagi: 1 second was set arbitrary. Its not too fast for me. It was originally at 3 seconds I think, but that was waaay too much time for me. I just sat there for 3 seconds waiting to start execution. That's why I made it so that you can set the time that is most comfortable for you.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 16, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > I still think this program is stupid for PLL execution. I can open up any old timer and practice which ever alg I want. If I alter the program so that the pictures are realistic. It can work very well for recognition.
> ...



It can work very well for recognition. so it's not stupid. Then you can time your PLL recognition+execution for a more realistic view of how long your LL truly takes. I set the timer to start immediately. But using it strictly for timing execution seems pointless. You can always use Jnet and save session averages for each alg too if you like. I'm pretty sure people don't need the computer to memorize what times they get for each alg. I'm pretty sure people can feel it themselves when they get better at an alg. But thanks for the program. I just use it for a purpose you didn't intend.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 16, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



How are you going to implement recognition in a program? seeing two sides does not give you enough information to determine the PLL. There are cases where you need to see 3 sides to pinpoint the PLL. So how are you going to turn the cube? You cannot possibly model the real-solve scenario where you can just simply tilt the cube whichever way you want to determine the case


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 16, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > badmephisto said:
> ...



An easy way is to a screenshot of each case on the ryanheise simulator (it is see through).

A harder way is to take a picture of each case for all the AUF for each case. Then just randomly generate the cases. Perhaps show front and back view. (I think it is possible to tell all the cases from just 2 faces, but it's harder sometimes.) And when you keep track of the times, somehow group the AUFs for the same case together.

The best way, and hardest way is to get some sort of applet in there where you can rotate the cube by pressing the arrow keys.

I'm not so good with programming, so I can't really help to make it.

Edit: the easiest way is to take Brunson's page and just add a timer to it!


----------



## brunson (Jun 16, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> A programming idea for 3x3 PLL recogition... First, establish the user's preferred colors for ULFRBD. (This can be saved for later runs.) Next, flash a row of 6 colored squares to indicate the up-left and up-front edges. Now the user needs to identify the PLL the pattern indicates. The answer can given as a keyboard character: A,E,F,G,H,J,N,R,T,U,V,Y,Z. The user can, if desired, use the left/right arrows to cycle the U face edge colors in the display. This will not test which of the 4 G patterns (for example) the user recognizes, but that's not so bad. Maybe something can be figured out for that.


I wrote this over the weekend: http://brunson.com/drillsergeant/ It does pretty much what you describe without the "type your answer" part of it.

Choose your color scheme and "Use only PLLs, no OLLs", then click "drill" and it will show you a PLL. I either recognize it or not, you can rotate the cube with the mouse if you need to see the other sides. Unless you're color neutral like me, you probably don't want to check the random cube rotation before scramble, you'll want to adjust the color scheme to put your opposite cross color on top.


----------



## Dene (Jun 16, 2008)

fanwuq: I think the point is more that you don't practise one PLL over and over to get it fast at one point in time, but to get a general overview of all your PLL's relative to expected appearance, in a more realistic manner to an actual solve.

(Long sentence, sorry).


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 16, 2008)

Dene said:


> fanwuq: I think the point is more that you don't practise one PLL over and over to get it fast at one point in time, but to get a general overview of all your PLL's relative to expected appearance, in a more realistic manner to an actual solve.
> 
> (Long sentence, sorry).



Nevermind everything. Let me get off this topic. I don't think PLL is really much of a problem for me. There are many ways to practice it. I don't care what you do. I guess any program is nice, but it's not really necessary.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 17, 2008)

best way to do it maybe is to use something like Brunson's program, and at each run,
1. PLL is displayed
2. The U layer is rotated to simulate a U flick right away, at an adjustable rate. After 1 Uflick you should be able to recognize the PLL, and after 2 for sure you should be able to.
3. All this is time, including execution, timer is running.

Brunson if you make that a timer and have it track times for all PLLs like my app, it could be useful.


----------



## brunson (Jun 17, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> Brunson if you make that a timer and have it track times for all PLLs like my app, it could be useful.


I really don't care enough about a feature like that to add it. I mentioned to fanwuq in a PM that there would be problems with a Javascript timer starting at the same time the applet displayed since the JS would be under control of the browser and the applet seems to load at its own leisurely pace.

But seriously, a) I hate javascript and b) I don't care.  If someone already has a timer I'd be *happy* to donate the PLL and applet code. It's really pretty basic.


----------



## krazaeda (Dec 28, 2008)

Still hoping you'd make one for the OLL's. The PLL version helped me a lot learning the PLL's. It is very motivating in my opinion and keeps you going on.


----------



## KevinK (Dec 28, 2008)

krazaeda said:


> Still hoping you'd make one for the OLL's. The PLL version helped me a lot learning the PLL's. It is very motivating in my opinion and keeps you going on.



Google the LL trainer. It scrambles the last layer only. The only drawback is that it gives you 15 seconds of inspection, which is way too much.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 29, 2008)

KevinK said:


> krazaeda said:
> 
> 
> > Still hoping you'd make one for the OLL's. The PLL version helped me a lot learning the PLL's. It is very motivating in my opinion and keeps you going on.
> ...



configure->countdown->0, 3, 5, 10, or 15 sec

I recommend zero, and try to avoid looking at the picture. I usually use the task manager to cover up the picture, this gives you a more realistic experience.


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Dec 29, 2008)

I downloaded ur pll trainer, and i must say it's pretty sweet. I've been able to cut down my pll times a lot. I sit there just trying to see if I can get my records just a little bit lower...


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok, so I tried it for a bit and got this:
Corners_Three_Cycle_Clockwise_(A1):_____avg: 3.71, std: 0.65, num: 6
Corners_Three_Cycle_Anti-Clockwise_(A2):avg: 3.42, std: 0.26, num: 13
Parallel_Corners_Swap_(E):______________avg: 0.00, std: 0.00, num: 0
Adjacent_Edges_Swap_(Z):________________avg: 4.20, std: 0.18, num: 5
Opposite_Edges_Swap_(H):________________avg: 4.57, std: 0.06, num: 3
Edges_Three_Cycle_Anti-Clockwise_(U1):__avg: 2.76, std: 0.39, num: 15
Edges_Three_Cycle_Clockwise_(U2):_______avg: 2.85, std: 0.25, num: 14
Push_Push_(J1):_________________________avg: 3.81, std: 0.62, num: 5
Push_Push_Upside_Down_(J2):_____________avg: 3.82, std: 0.64, num: 11
T_perm_(T):_____________________________avg: 3.87, std: 0.63, num: 13
Lucky_7_(R1):__________________________avg: 3.97, std: 0.72, num: 7
Lucky_7_Upside-Down_(R2):______________avg: 4.77, std: 0.00, num: 1
Parallell_Lines_(F):___________________avg: 0.00, std: 0.00, num: 0
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G1):________avg: 0.00, std: 0.00, num: 0
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G2):________avg: 0.00, std: 0.00, num: 0
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G3):________avg: 0.00, std: 0.00, num: 0
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G4):________avg: 4.15, std: 0.44, num: 5
V_Perm_(V):____________________________avg: 4.35, std: 0.51, num: 17
N_Perm_(N1):___________________________avg: 0.00, std: 0.00, num: 0
N_Perm_(N2):___________________________avg: 0.00, std: 0.00, num: 0
Y_Perm_(Y):____________________________avg: 5.06, std: 0.47, num: 14
Total Average: 2.77

I notice my total average is 2.77, because I took a few PLLs out.
Would it be possible to stop it from counting PLLs with no tries to your average? Also, if we flip the PLLs to an orientation that's easier for us, will it mess up the program at all? (Like rotate 90 degrees)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 29, 2008)

I suck at normal PLLs so I just did OH PLL practice...

Corners_Three_Cycle_Clockwise_(A1):_____avg: 3.82, std: 0.80, num: 4
Corners_Three_Cycle_Anti-Clockwise_(A2):avg: 4.09, std: 0.51, num: 6
Parallel_Corners_Swap_(E):______________avg: 5.26, std: 0.74, num: 3
Adjacent_Edges_Swap_(Z):________________avg: 3.56, std: 0.00, num: 1
Opposite_Edges_Swap_(H):________________avg: 0.00, std: 0.00, num: 0
Edges_Three_Cycle_Anti-Clockwise_(U1):__avg: 2.63, std: 0.42, num: 5
Edges_Three_Cycle_Clockwise_(U2):_______avg: 2.26, std: 0.43, num: 5
Push_Push_(J1):_________________________avg: 4.16, std: 0.67, num: 5
Push_Push_Upside_Down_(J2):_____________avg: 3.05, std: 0.51, num: 12
T_perm_(T):_____________________________avg: 4.47, std: 0.56, num: 10
Lucky_7_(R1):__________________________avg: 4.31, std: 0.12, num: 3
Lucky_7_Upside-Down_(R2):______________avg: 5.35, std: 0.81, num: 11
Parallell_Lines_(F):___________________avg: 5.09, std: 0.35, num: 7
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G1):________avg: 4.21, std: 0.66, num: 7
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G2):________avg: 4.43, std: 0.72, num: 6
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G3):________avg: 4.76, std: 1.14, num: 10
Edges+Corners_Three_Cycle_(G4):________avg: 4.21, std: 0.36, num: 5
V_Perm_(V):____________________________avg: 5.31, std: 0.59, num: 5
N_Perm_(N1):___________________________avg: 0.00, std: 0.00, num: 0
N_Perm_(N2):___________________________avg: 0.00, std: 0.00, num: 0
Y_Perm_(Y):____________________________avg: 5.76, std: 0.92, num: 3
Total Average: 3.84

I never knew Ns were so rare...


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 30, 2008)

ohh this thread was resurrected? 



Lord Voldemort said:


> I notice my total average is 2.77, because I took a few PLLs out.
> Would it be possible to stop it from counting PLLs with no tries to your average? Also, if we flip the PLLs to an orientation that's easier for us, will it mess up the program at all? (Like rotate 90 degrees)



It should not include those that you took out in the average? But then how is the average so low... looks like a bug maybe? Weird!

The code is somewhere on my external hdd, but i dont think i have visual basic installed anymore lol... so i cant really change it hah


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

For mac please!!!


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 30, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> ohh this thread was resurrected?



Well of course, new posts! /badjoke

Interview Q: What's your take on an OLL trainer, so that users don't need the LL Trainer for only half the job?


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 30, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > ohh this thread was resurrected?
> ...



never gonna happen.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 30, 2008)

*opens LL Trainer*
*walks away holding up a smile*

Nice panda.


----------



## krazaeda (Dec 30, 2008)

Badmephisto, would you mind posting the source code so someone else can make an OLL version out of it? A friend of mine is willing to make it, he's into programming a lot.


----------



## Brett (Dec 30, 2008)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Also, if we flip the PLLs to an orientation that's easier for us, will it mess up the program at all? (Like rotate 90 degrees)



No, just go into the file where all the images are, scroll through and rotate the ones you need. That's what I did, and it worked just fine


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 30, 2008)

krazaeda said:


> Badmephisto, would you mind posting the source code so someone else can make an OLL version out of it? A friend of mine is willing to make it, he's into programming a lot.



ok i found the source code.
technically to make it an OLL trainer I'd just have to increase number of boxes, and put in more images into that folder.

and yes the calculation for the average was done incorrectly.



IamWEB said:


> Nice panda.


thx


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 30, 2008)

ok how about this for OLL trainer

http://www.cdf.utoronto.ca/~g6karpat/pll_trainer/Oll_Trainer.zip

it works, but it looks bad 
also, its hard to see yellow on white... someone could maybe do a yellow onb lack version or something?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 31, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> ok how about this for OLL trainer
> 
> http://www.cdf.utoronto.ca/~g6karpat/pll_trainer/Oll_Trainer.zip
> 
> ...



W/o a scroll bar, it's impossible to see all of the cases on screen. And I'll try to make decent-looking images for it later on today for the yellow. Everything

haha your welcome, and your sig is out of date.

EDIT: I'm putting a black rectangle around the yellow bars, and 2-Look algorithms have a light blue border around them. Some images are also being flipped around, because some of them don't match the ones on your site.

**Everyone Else: It still says PLL throughout the program, so recognize what you're using by the Title, or more obviously, the pictures.


----------



## teller (Jan 1, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> ok how about this for OLL trainer
> 
> http://www.cdf.utoronto.ca/~g6karpat/pll_trainer/Oll_Trainer.zip
> 
> ...




Here, I have blackened in the background on all of them...it's a little better:

Download modified images here


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 2, 2009)

teller said:


> Here, I have blackened in the background on all of them...it's a little better:
> 
> Download modified images here



please tell me you did not do this manually? 
I could probably make a python script to do this. in fact it seems like a good exercise.. i wonder how many lines of code it would need hmmm

actually now that i think of it even photoshop would be really easy to use for this, because you can make droplets that do batch work... the work being: select all white, fill black, save and replace. droplets are one of the most amazing features of photoshop that most of the people dont know about...


----------



## teller (Jan 2, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > Here, I have blackened in the background on all of them...it's a little better:
> ...










On the bright side, it only took a few minutes.


----------



## VirKill (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for this useful program...

would you mind to share source code of it?


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

Please don't tell me I wasted my time doing them... 
It was manually, and it did take some time... 

I was waiting for a response before posting them; I checked for hours throughout the day, but not in the evening...

Then again, they're not so similar: There's still some tweaking that needs to be done, but it's optional. It's turning the 90 or 180 degress. The order doesn't matter though, since they'll be random.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

I need an email though, to send my modified binary folder.


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 2, 2009)

send it to my badmephisto at gmail.com

no i wouldn't mind sharing the source code, but really... who still owns VB6? The language is a dinosaur.


----------



## krazaeda (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm already really glad that you've decided to make an OLL version out of it, since it's relatively easy to convert the PLL one. But I suppose people with lower resolutions can't properly use the program, mine is 1280 * 1024 and I can't see the ones all the way on the right. So I really need a scrollbar or else I won't be able to deselect the ones I haven't learned yet.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

I got an auto-email back saying that my message failed to send...

And the file is too big to send here, meaning I would have to send them picture-by-picture if I wanted to post them.


----------



## blah (Jan 2, 2009)

If I may voice my opinion, I don't think we should recommend this program to beginners (not that anyone already has, I hope). I've scanned through every page of the thread and I've seen quite a few "Thanks badmephisto, this really helps me in learning my PLLs!" I think this is an absolutely wrong approach to learning PLLs. You shouldn't even be touching this program when you're still _learning_ PLLs.

Badmephisto made it very clear, many times, that this is just an execution calculator, nothing more. If you're still at the learning stage, execution should be the least of your worries.

People who are not even sub-18 have gotten sub-40 PLL time attacks (so I've heard, not too sure about this), thereby showing that fast PLL execution times does not necessarily mean fast cubing times, if you don't already know this obvious fact. If you're too used to moving your fingers too quickly, you're gonna be moving fast during F2L too (even when you feel like you're going slow), and it's gonna be very hard for your eyes to adapt to looking ahead at that kind of speed, unless you're Yu Nakajima, but he's just one of a kind.

And I found even more ridiculous posts about OLL trainers: Since when was OLL ever about execution speed?! Again, other than Yu Nakajima (and some other Japanese cubers), I believe most of the top cubers slow down at the end of OLL to recognize PLL and minimize the pause between OLL and PLL.

Imo, LLtrainer is not a bad program at all, in fact, it's imo the best program that can help you improve your LL. I hope most of the top cubers would agree with me that LL (for the average cuber) is more about recognition time than about execution speed. By "improving your LL" I mean improving it as a whole - the sum of recognition and execution times, and imho recognition plays a larger role than execution, however slightly. Because the former is the brainy part and the latter is the braindead part.

LLtrainer helps you practice the entire "slow down at the end of OLL to recognize PLL, then spam PLL" process.

Badmephisto's PLL trainer should only be used when you're intermediate/advanced, and you feel/know that your times are plateauing because of the physical aspect of cubing: fingerspeed, NOT because of recognition/lookahead/other mental aspects of cubing.


----------



## krazaeda (Jan 2, 2009)

Responding to blah, I'd like to say that I used the PLL trainer simply to help memorize the algorithms, in the beginning I don't care about the speed, I just want something where I can turn on and off the ones I know and that generates a case randomly. This random way of trying to memorize is much better than trying to do them always in the same order. The times are for me still secondary, first I just want to learn a PLL or OLL and then I just use the timer to get an acceptable time, maybe about 3-5 seconds each. Afterwards, when I know ALL OLL's (I already know all the PLL's partially thanks to the PLL trainer), I may try to get faster by training my execution and especially my F2L recognition and cross pre-planning (I'm already working on both). I don't worry too much about getting a harder look-ahead because of a quick execution, since this is all about practising a lot.

For completeness, I'm averaging around 38 seconds, single best unlucky is 28.68.


----------



## blah (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I guess that's what I like to call healthy cubing then  I wasn't targeting anyone with that post, I just wanted to reiterate the overused cubing mantra: "go slow, look ahead." I guess there's no harm done in wanting to learn all the PLLs asap, one gets a certain amount of satisfaction from that, no doubt, but I don't think there's a problem with taking one's time to learn each PLL till one is comfortable with it either.


----------



## VirKill (Jan 2, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> send it to my badmephisto at gmail.com
> 
> no i wouldn't mind sharing the source code, but really... who still owns VB6? The language is a dinosaur.



thats the only programming language that i know...

I send the request by email.. I hope you can send it to me..thanks


----------



## blgentry (Jan 2, 2009)

@Blah: I totally understand what you are saying. It's actually the reason that I wrote my own PLL trainer: So I could train on recognition rather than on execution speed. I still try to execute fast, but the recognition of a random PLL is the difficult part IMHO. My program gives you scrambles that result in a random PLL being presented to you. I do the scrambles without looking, then look down and try to recognize and execute as fast as possible. Here are a few examples of what my program generates:

z R2 B' D B' U2 B D' B' U2 B2 z'

U R2 D R D' R F2 L' U L F2

x2 D B R' B' R D R D' R' B R D' R' D R D R' B' x2

x' F' D R F' R' F R F R2 D' R F R F' R' x

The cube turns are calculated and put into the scrambles in order to obfuscate the PLL setup, as if you do these dozens of times, you'll start recognizing the setups. The cube turns help keep you from figuring it out. I also embed a random U face turn and a random cube rotate around y, simulating what you'd get from a real PLL in a solve. Anyway, I don't mean to hijack the thread; just sharing my thoughts and experience on PLL training.

Brian.


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 2, 2009)

Certainly you bring up good points, but i think you are a little too critical. 
Improving speed on both PLL and OLL is important, and I don't see there being a strong connection to F2L. You can go different speed at different stages, I don't see why you would slip into a "quick mode" and only be able to cube at that speed. You may be tempted to, but you can always override that consciously. I dont think its a problem.

And yes, I do slightly slow down last moves of OLL to recognize the PLL, but of course, this whole thing is an approximation, and facts remain: you get faster speed by more practice. This program forces you to really practice these things over and over, and it will speed you up without a doubt. Not because it times you per se, but because it makes you do these PLL's over..and over...and over again, in random order. 

Also one more big advantage i think this program has is that it lets you see which PLLs or OLLs you need to improve on, quantitatively supported by evidence  It inspired me to seek better algorithms, and again, get better overall.

I also approve of blgentry's approach, and its certainly a good idea. The only problem with it is that it combines a lot of stages into that one single time, so the resulting time doesnt give you useful information about why you are fast or slow, it just ranks you. But of course, you can empirically figure that out yourself perhaps and then act on it. Its all good. 

ANYWAY
I dont see why you cant send a zipfile of 60pictures. it should be no more than a mb or something.

I'll send you the source code virkill


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

There was originally my modded version of the trainer, not just the pictures. >_<


----------



## blgentry (Jan 2, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> I also approve of blgentry's approach, and its certainly a good idea. The only problem with it is that it combines a lot of stages into that one single time, so the resulting time doesnt give you useful information about why you are fast or slow, it just ranks you. But of course, you can empirically figure that out yourself perhaps and then act on it. Its all good.



My trainer doesn't do timings. It only gives you scrambles. I think it's easy for me to see which PLLs I'm having trouble recognizing after doing a session with the program. Of course I have no idea of my exact speed, but I get a general idea of which PLLs I need to work on. Plus I have a feature to include only the PLLs you want (optionally) so you can work on those problem PLLs, but still have them shoot out at you randomly.

My program is very much like Brunson's Drill Sergeant. Funny how that works, since I came up with the idea, discussed it with him, and we both wrote our own versions.  I have written drill sergeant command line and GUI, while he has his own command line and web versions.

Brian.


----------



## krazaeda (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry for the kick, but a scroll bar would be nice so that I can finally use the OLL trainer. Screen resolution is 1024 * 1280 and the trainer's resolution is too high to be entirely visible on my pc. Much appreciated. By the way, thanks for the PLL recognition tutorial on youtube, will definitely bring more structure to my recognition and should help me get that extra time off.


----------



## kuzelnet (Feb 6, 2009)

**

Thank you I think it is useful and good that you can enable and disable them so you don't need to do ones you haven't learnt :0

THANKS xD


----------



## shicklegroober (Mar 9, 2009)

Has anyone found a way to convert the .exe file to make it useable with Mac????


----------



## dChan (Mar 9, 2009)

van: Well, as there are so many algorithms for each case it might be a better idea to go out and look for your ideal algorithm for each case.


----------



## Tonne (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello,

I'm cubing for a few months now and I know full pll. When I was reading about the pll-trainer I thought I have to try it. But I don't really understand how this program works, or how you can train with it. 
When you click start you don't know which algorithm comes. Do you then create the case while the wait time? Or do you prepare 21 cubes with each case? ^^
Should I disable all pll's and practice only one case, which I enable?

Probably this are stupid questions. I've read the whole thread but my english is not the best (sorry for that) and maybe I haven't really understood it.


----------



## zottey (Mar 26, 2009)

no it counts down and then gives you a pll and at that split second you have to do that algorithm as fast as possible. your cube should start out solved. hope this helped :]


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 26, 2009)

Why do you feel that you MUST have that case on the cube just to execute the algorithm? You can still perform the sequence as moves, as fast as you can, right?

There has been Sooo much confusion about this program in the past, its incredible!


----------



## Savent (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks for the program, it works well


----------



## Odin (Mar 28, 2009)

"Can not Open
Run-Timer Error '53':
File not found : 'pll01.gif'"

I was able to run it yesterday, and the pll01.gif is in the folder can any one help me out ?


----------



## dougbenham (Mar 28, 2009)

Odin said:


> "Can not Open
> Run-Timer Error '53':
> File not found : 'pll01.gif'"
> 
> I was able to run it yesterday, and the pll01.gif is in the folder can any one help me out ?



Thats a bit of a wierd error if the pll01.gif is actually in the folder.. Maybe the program doesn't have file access permissions?


----------



## Odin (Mar 29, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > "Can not Open
> ...



Hmm, how do I give the file "access permission"?


----------



## dougbenham (Mar 29, 2009)

Odin said:


> dougbenham said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Right-click on the main executable and click on Properties. Click on the Security tab in the dialog that appears. Take a look and see if all the permissions are set appropriately.


----------



## splhc1298 (Mar 30, 2009)

I downloaded it and found the folder on my computer but dont see anything that opens the program... I really want to use it but cannot find the right thing. I see 21 picture files


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Mar 30, 2009)

FU said:


> Simple but should be pretty useful. I was wondering when you time a PLL, do you start with the cube in your hands?
> 
> Edit: I tried the program out. How the heck do you recognise the G's by the diagrams?



Well, I am familiar with this program, it was made by BadMaphisto...
You can also rotate the images (with picture editing) and save over them so you can get the permutations the right way (e.g. if you do your T with your left hand, open paint, and rotate the whole picture 180 degrees and save over it)

Do you normally have any problems with the G perms normally? You can also disable them if you don't want to do them


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 31, 2009)

FU said:


> [...] the heck do you recognise the G's by the diagrams?



You can replace the images with the ones here: http://cube.garron.us/MGLS/PLL.htm

or here: http://web.telia.com/~u24323048/#PLL


----------



## Crystl (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you very much for your program. Is it free to make it public to everyone (I'm member of Vietnam -Cubing Club and I intend to introduce this program)


----------



## mystera (Apr 4, 2009)

That's cool! Can you try OLL Trainer or make one?


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 4, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> FU said:
> 
> 
> > [...] the heck do you recognise the G's by the diagrams?
> ...



wow you're a great necromancer.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 4, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > FU said:
> ...



What? :confused:


----------



## blgentry (Apr 4, 2009)

Tonne said:


> When you click start you don't know which algorithm comes. Do you then create the case while the wait time? Or do you prepare 21 cubes with each case?



I don't mean to hijack, but I wanted to offer an alternative to anyone who might be interested in one. My PLL drilling program works differently than this one. It gives you (seemingly) random scrambles that produce a particular PLL case. Your job is to run the scramble it gives you, without looking, then look down, see the PLL case, and solve it. Mine has no timer, as I was mostly interested in training my recognition skills, as opposed to raw execution.

The thread about my program is here.

I hope this will help someone.

Brian.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 12, 2009)

How do you open it on windows after it's downloaded?


----------



## Danny84 (Apr 30, 2009)

I wish I could use this, but I have a mac… w/e
btw I know a nice alternative alg for the A-perms:

A1: y' R2 U S' U2 S U R2
A2: y' R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2


----------



## Aeonstorm (Apr 30, 2009)

How do you possibly perform S and S' quickly without a regrip?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 30, 2009)

Danny84 said:


> btw I know a nice alternative alg for the A-perms:
> 
> A1: y' R2 U S' U2 S U R2
> A2: y' R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2



Those aren't A-perms, nor are they particularly nice.


----------



## bonhomme (May 6, 2009)

shicklegroober said:


> Has anyone found a way to convert the .exe file to make it useable with Mac????



+ 1

Nobody for a Mac version ?


----------



## Nevrino (May 10, 2009)

I'd really love this as an oll-trainer, olls are so boring to train normal way, it would be very effective training aswell cuz you can skip the olls you are already are fast at.


----------



## IamWEB (May 14, 2009)

Nevrino said:


> I'd really love this as an oll-trainer, olls are so boring to train normal way, it would be very effective training aswell cuz you can skip the olls you are already are fast at.



There's a 'bootleg' version of an OLL trainer P) a few pages back. Another guy and I posted some picture mods for them, so that you can see better.


----------



## RookieN08 (May 24, 2009)

Where can I get OH PLL algorithms? Please send me the link


----------



## OneKube (May 27, 2009)

bonhomme said:


> shicklegroober said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone found a way to convert the .exe file to make it useable with Mac????
> ...



Someone +1


----------



## byu (May 27, 2009)

Looks like 3 people interested in a Mac version (4, including me). I don't think I can convert .exe to Mac (.app), but I could program one myself if you're interested.


----------



## ChaosWZ (May 27, 2009)

thanks for this meph


----------



## aukrainea (May 27, 2009)

shud i buy WINRAR? it says i need to... what price???


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 1, 2009)

Oooooh, nice. I will be downloading this.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 1, 2009)

aukrainea said:


> shud i buy WINRAR? it says i need to... what price???



You don't have to buy it. Just download somewhere for free.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 2, 2009)

Another Mac request? Awesome program, wrong operating system


----------



## Slayer007 (Sep 12, 2009)

byu said:


> Looks like 3 people interested in a Mac version (4, including me). I don't think I can convert .exe to Mac (.app), but I could program one myself if you're interested.



+1 more. There's 6 requests now.( incl eastamazonantidote) Getting parallels would cost us mac users.


----------



## PlutoCuber (Sep 12, 2009)

idk


----------



## Litz (Dec 21, 2009)

EDIT: The links are working again. Apparently the download server was temporarily down and I didn't know.


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 22, 2009)

I started colouring images in order to do good G perm  Also U and A coloured 

I'm thinking of removing arrows, to emulate exact situation on cube.

Any thoughts?


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Slayer007 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like 3 people interested in a Mac version (4, including me). I don't think I can convert .exe to Mac (.app), but I could program one myself if you're interested.
> ...



yea try and make it for the mac to.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 24, 2009)

Is there a way to make the G Perms look different? I look at them from a certain angle.


----------



## josmil1 (Dec 24, 2009)

yea just go into the pll trainer images and rotate the images to ur liking it can be done easily with any simple program. Like MSpaint


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Dec 25, 2009)

hello,

I have a Aspire one, and when I open the trainer, the bottom row perms are not there because the screen is smaller. is there any way I can shrink the page to fit my computers screen?

Thanks alot,

99aceofspades99


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 25, 2009)

It would be nice if both the PLL trainer and OLL trainer both just had a scroll bar. Should be simple to implement... I dunno if this is still being worked on though...


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 1, 2010)

Is it possible to make this function for Mac too? I hate how all these programs are ALL made for windows.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 1, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Is it possible to make this function for Mac too? I hate how all these programs are ALL made for windows.



Get Wine or Darwine. Beat the system. However, to get the PLL Trainer to work, you have to do something complicated (can't remember what but badmeph tells you somewhere)


----------



## Mastersonian (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't view the webpage anymore, can anyone else?


----------



## SebCube (Feb 17, 2010)

Mastersonian said:


> I can't view the webpage anymore, can anyone else?


No I cant either.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 17, 2010)

SebCube said:


> Mastersonian said:
> 
> 
> > I can't view the webpage anymore, can anyone else?
> ...



Same here.


----------



## SebCube (Feb 17, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> SebCube said:
> 
> 
> > Mastersonian said:
> ...


Lets confront Badmephisto lol.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 3, 2010)

What does "STD" mean in the program??


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> What does "STD" mean in the program??



I publicly apologize to my neighborhood for the disturbance I caused from laughing so hard.

J/k, and I don't know what it stands for. Standard deviation?


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 4, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > What does "STD" mean in the program??
> ...



haha I knew someone would react like that. rofl. Standard deviation? I don't know what the heck that means either haha


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 4, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > jackdexter75 said:
> ...



Yes. It does mean standard deviation. I was able to download the trainer as well. Apparently, the link has been fixed.


----------



## martin8768 (Apr 4, 2010)

standard deviation


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 4, 2010)

If you don't feel like reading the article then... 

tl;dr STD (...) is pretty much a calculation of how close your times are together. Having a low standard deviation means you are getting consistent times/whatever is being measured. In other words, your times are very close to your average. A high one is exactly the opposite.

There's a way to calculate by hand an SD of something, but I'm 99% sure that's on Wikipedia.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 4, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> STD (...) is pretty much a calculation of how close your times are together. Having a low standard deviation means you are getting consistent times/whatever is being measured. In other words, your times are very close to your average. A high one is exactly the opposite.
> 
> There's a way to calculate by hand an SD of something, but that's on wikipedia.



ohhhh then I have really good std's.... Haha wow. I'm not even gonna..


----------



## camcuber (Aug 23, 2010)

Can you make this for mac?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2010)

camcuber said:


> Can you make this for mac?


I've made a universal, web-based trainer.
If you look through my recent threads, you'll find it.


----------



## Lorken (Aug 23, 2010)

I just downloaded the zip folder and it seems to be empty... ??? would love to use it though.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 24, 2010)

Download link isn't working


----------



## Lorken (Aug 24, 2010)

anyone have this that they can upload?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 24, 2010)

camcuber said:


> Can you make this for mac?



He he...

Silly mac user... jk


----------



## RopedBBQ (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?1mwf52v3zdeu3ee

merry christmas everyone. Youll have to unzip it first though ofc. I can make a .rar if thats more convient too.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2010)

Guys, try this
http://brunson.com/drillsergeant/

Brunson's driller is pretty good.


----------



## Lorken (Aug 25, 2010)

RopedBBQ said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?1mwf52v3zdeu3ee
> 
> merry christmas everyone. Youll have to unzip it first though ofc. I can make a .rar if thats more convient too.



Thanks man, worked well.

Also, it crashes if too many Pll's are chosen from the side thing:

"Runtime error 9: Subscript out of range" (I don't exactly know if this is because too many are chosen)


----------

